# Perfect Temp?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

Whats the perfect temperature for a community freshwater tank? I know different species of fish prefer different temp but we cant satisfy them all in a community tank can we? Whats your opinion?


----------



## Bella (Jan 19, 2005)

I keep mine at about 80 all the time. No real reason, I don't know if it's the best, but my fish like it


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I think 75-76 is the best range for most fish.


RC


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Surely you aren't talking about tropical fish? Many tropicals will become sick because of a weakened immune system with those temps.


----------



## soccermouth (Jan 19, 2005)

75-76 isn't that low. It's a bit low but 76 to about 83 or so is pretty much fine for any tropical fish. Each type of fish is going to have a different preference but those temps are pretty good at satisfying most fish. I keep mine at 79 or 80.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

75* is borderline unhealthy for a great many fish - when you get down to that zone, 1-2 degree differences can make all the difference in the world 

(For example, a fish might be perfectly healthy at 77*, but at 75* they could suffer mildly).


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've always kept my tanks at 75-76 without problems. I even kept my Bettas at that temp for years until I built a fishroom that stays at 80-84 all the time. 


RC


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

for tropical 80* is the best for all, because its not too hot not too cold (especially when you put your hand in) but it helps keep their immune systems up and helps prevent illnesses and ich, etc.


----------



## $hiny Fish d00d (Jan 22, 2005)

I keep all 4 of my tanks at 76, found i have had no problems with temperature and 99% of the time when i screw with things (espicailly tank related things) i end up worse than when i started.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i try to keep mine at 78


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

hail_sniper @ Mon Jan 24 said:


> for tropical 80* is the best for all, because its not too hot not too cold (especially when you put your hand in) but it helps keep their immune systems up and helps prevent illnesses and ich, etc.


Very good, except ich cannot just appear. Ich has to be present in your tank from another diseased fish, or contaminated water. In other words, lowering or raising the temp will not cause ich.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

AND most healthy fish can fend off ich and most other diseases without treatment .... espicially if your adding salt to your water. Salt does many GREAT things for freshwater fishes ... used in moderation of course. about 1 to 2 teaspoons maybe a table spoon per 10 gal. 2 the 3 table spoons for likea "dip" to help at the onset of ich or other parasites and raise the level of salt a teaspoon or two in the tank per 10 gal but do a water change shortly after the "lifecycle" of the parasite which is spead up at higher temps.

OH YEA ... I keep mine between 78-82 winter to summer and as high as 85 "IF" I have to treat for anything ... almost forgot that :lol: 

:mrgreen:


----------

